# Opener



## Guest

the countdown begins! 251 days! I can't wait.....


----------



## Rick Acker

I'm a Die Hard...But that's crazy!


----------



## njsimonson

Bass Opener - 116 days.

First things first!


----------



## KEN W

Spring Snow Opener....10 days


----------



## Guest

I will go snow hunting, I will go fishing, I will even play some pasture pool, but I can tell you 248 days from now I will be back in Nirvana!

"I plead insanity, I'm just crazy about that stuff!" (I believe that quote was from Cheech and Chongs big bamboo album but to be honest, I can't remember which one for sure!) :wink:


----------



## Guest

242 days :beer:


----------



## Dak

I'm with ya ... lots of things in between but there is only ONE opener.

:lol:


----------



## mallard

KEN W said:


> Spring Snow Opener....10 days


Ten days?Why do they have the season opener so early.


----------



## KEN W

3 days till opener.....I guess just in case there are some in the southern part of the state.


----------



## g/o

doesn't close til May 1 at my place :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sodakhunter13

Snow goose opened the first of February for Sodak!


----------



## kgpcr

R U I AM WITH YOU!! My dog thinks its to long to wait as well. I cant wait for the snow to go and get longer days so i can start training again. I cant wait for the sound of a rooster rising and the boom of my gun, the sound of the dog runnign through the grass to get her. R U its tooo long to wait. I look forward to your countdown getting shorter and shorter. Keep the count going


----------



## Guest

238 :wink:


----------



## pheasantfanatic

Our conservation order in KS just started for Snow Geese, shoot all you want and it runs until the end of May, I believe :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I've never been to a game farm, but I'm really considering it one of these weekends. I hunted less days this past fall (well 2 years in a row really) than I have since I started. I may even just go with a camera to let the dog run for a while


----------



## Guest

getting down there 226 days!:beer: I need to start working out my legs to get ready!


----------



## kgpcr

Keep the count coming! I like to see the day getting closer.


----------



## Guest

*212*


----------



## Canuck

My wife won't let me talk about pheasant hunting for quite a few months yet. Nor will she let me tell the dog "Only 231 sleeps until pheasant hunting"!!


----------



## kgpcr

I wont be happy until we are down to under a week. Keep the count coming R U !!!


----------



## Guest

202!


----------



## Guest

We are now down to 198! Sorry, I must have miscounted before! :roll:


----------



## Guest

186 days guys!


----------



## Guest

169 days to go! I can almost smell the cattail sloughs!


----------



## kgpcr

RU Keep the count going! i love to see the days getting less and less! So does my dog!


----------



## Dak

Bring on the opener!!!


----------



## WingedShooter7

shorter for me tho...YOUTH SEASON BABBBABABBAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

I'll be 55 this year, think they'll start a senior eary start? Keep the passion young'en, It's worth it!


----------



## KEN W

r u dun said:


> I'll be 55 this year, think they'll start a senior eary start? Keep the passion young'en, It's worth it!


 :beer:


----------



## DJRooster

55? That's middle aged, right?


----------



## Guest

middle age! You mean, I'm too old for girls and too young for women.


----------



## bl|nk

I need to get my dog back into shape after she welped her litter. Good thing she lives to hunt ... and lay in the sun ..


----------



## kgpcr

r u dun said:


> middle age! You mean, I'm too old for girls and too young for women.


NO R U that means we are old enough to know better and young enough to do it again! Keep the count coming!


----------



## Guest

There are only 145 days left for me to get back to my fighting weight! I need to lose 2.2 oz/day to get there. Looking at it that way, or just shy of 1 lb/week. :-? It's within my grasp. A few fewer cocktails each week and a few more rides on the bike oughta do it. I need to get serious! I want to be ready this year. It gets harder to make the decision to take the exra long way back to the truck to see if there is one more rooster hiding in that little clump of thicker cover 1/2 mile away. It's crunch time if you are an older hunter. Time to get on it boys. I hope I can report success along with the countdown. :beer:


----------



## Dak

You got that right...


----------



## kgpcr

Keep it coming RU! I cant wait either!


----------



## native_omnivore

HI all!!...brand new to the forum, but love what I see. 
REALLY glad to see someone _else_ counting down the days.
*167* days...21 hours and 37 minutes...here ..


----------



## rowdie

DJRooster said:


> 55? That's middle aged, right?


Only if you live to be 110 :beer:


----------



## Guest

we are 136 days away!! Hoorah!!!! :beer:


----------



## Rick Acker

Stop it, you are getting me excited...In a hetrosexual way that is!


----------



## Turner

I looked and that is exactly what my dog had on her calander too.


----------



## Gary Bottger

My shorthair decided to open up the season early this year.  He left a nice young rooster on the back deck while we were gone. He left the bunny and tree rat on the front for my wife to find. It won't be long and it will be that special time again. Man I love to hunt long tailed dirt ducks.


----------



## njsimonson

Where we at?

I know it's three months til Dove Opener.


----------



## Bagman

Looks like *134 *(plus a wake up)....and counting.


----------



## Crazy Horse RVN

Shhhhhhhh! Keep a low tone. I don't want the Roosters freightened. I'm coming back to ND again this year.


----------



## Guest

125! Who says a watched pot never boils! I started this at 251, we are more than half way there boys!


----------



## kgpcr

Thats great news!!! keep the count coming!!!


----------



## jimkuhn

I just had some prairie dog clients up from Indiana and they were amazed that we had wild pheasants in the front yard and out the bathroom window. They were funny, we had to drive about 10 miles to the prairie dog town and they were counting pheasants coming and going. I haven't seen any young ones yet but the meadows are much taller than usual due to all the rains we've been getting here in Nebraska.


----------



## Guest

*Don't look now boys, 92 days to go! Wow, too much to do between now and then! Time for me to strap it on and get it all done.*:beer:


----------



## deacon

r u dun, are you done counting. My son asks me like everyday how many days until pheasant season. Now I am starting to get fired up, should be another great season!


----------



## Guest

>70. 68 to be exact. nope, not done it seems so sureal that we are under 70! I have been working the dogs and had a virus on my old laptop so I have been fighting that. Sorry folks! But I am back now and it is so close I/we can smell it!

:beer:


----------



## Dak

peeking around the corner and there it is.


----------



## njsimonson

Already making plans for opener here, clearing vacation days, etc. Shine your guns, shoot grouse and huns, and get ready. Only 64 days to go!


----------



## Guest

*9 weeks* that ought to get you guys and gals going!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

It has gotten pretty cool at night here in Fargo and my dog is getting antsy. She can sense that fall is around the corner with these cool nights.


----------



## njsimonson

Two months from TODAY.


----------



## nate_dogg

I already have vacation set up. Can't wait.


----------



## D&amp;D

It's hard to believe that we're getting so close. This year has flown by. My favorite bird dog fell ill in January and sadly didn't make it. So I've been in the process of training two young setters. They'll be 11 and 9 months old respectively when we get there on November 3. They're coming along very well, but it should be interesting. You guys do me a favor and save a few!

Maverick (white & orange) and Luke (blue belton) earlier this summer:


----------



## Guest

8 weeks, 56 days, 1344 hours. But who's counting! Wow! The fun is about to start. :beer:

p.s. Dean, looks to me like you are going to have some fun with those new dogs!


----------



## rowdie

In just 2 more weeks I'm going to start shooting geese! From that weekend on I'll be hunting. Then shartail opens when early geese closes. Then I'll go shoot an Antelope, along with more grouse, and geese opens up again. :beer:


----------



## njsimonson

52 days!


----------



## Rick Acker

Shooting clays tonight!!!


----------



## Nick Roehl

I go out all the time scouting pheasants, checking out the hatch, trying to talk my uncle into leaving some corn strips up for a little while. Getting my 7 month old lab ready. I'm pumped and ready to go. :beer:


----------



## 1littlefeather

Dove opener is 7 days and deer bow is 14 days. Georgia that is. :sniper:


----------



## Guest

7 weeks!


----------



## Guest

6 weeks to go. This season as well as the last three or so will be looked at as the good old days folks. I can't wait to go out and make history!


----------



## 1littlefeather

Dove opener this past Saturday. Beautiful waether beautiful birds and great on the grill.


----------



## Guest

34 days to go. I am going crazy! less than 5 weeks to go.


----------



## kgpcr

R U DUN keep the count coming! it has made my day more than once! should be a great year again!


----------



## deacon

Less than 4 weeks to the youth hunt, my kid keeps asking me, when? He would hunt pheasants over ducks and deer. Pheasants rule in his mind! Remember to take a kid hunting this weekend for the youth waterfowl weekend and October 6-7 for the youth pheasant weekend. Your kid will remember these hunts forever!


----------



## Guest

My youngest is about to become a Daddy. I hope it means I can take a kid hunting again in a few years!. Meanwhile I am going to get some pictures of the best pheasant hunting I ever had so I can show the youngster when she grows up how things were in the "good old days" for her grandpa.! She should be here before the opener.


----------



## Rick Acker

Got my hotel reservations made for God's country. Damn, and it wasn't easy! Should be a great opener!


----------



## Guest

four weeks-28 days-at the time of this post oh boy!


----------



## Dak

The most wonderful time of year!!!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

23 days! 8)


----------



## Guest

Three! Count them. Three weeks! Can you believe it? OMG! 21 days. Happy days are hear again!


----------



## nate_dogg

My personal opener is 4 weeks away. I am going to Lambeau Field on the actual opener. GO PACK!!!

Then the next weekend I am going out for five days at the family farm in western nodak.

This is such a great time of the year. Football and Roosters.


----------



## Ac_EsS

Well, my leave was approved by my CO and my 1stSgt. So I will be in Nodak the week fallowing the opening. Yea yea I know I am a NR hunter. But Nodak did give me R hunting permit for being active duty military!! :beer:

So my best friend (my father) and I will be joining your guys great state in a few weeks with our ESS. I can't wait to bust some pheasant and have a bunch of great memories to bring back home with me!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I am bouncing off the wall! I was in Green Bay this weekend so I couldn't even get my "fix" by doing some grouse hunting. Picked up the hound from the kennel Monday night and she looked at me like "where the h*ll have you been, hunting season started and their are grouse to find!"

Better get her out again before she disowns me :beer:


----------



## Guest

15 more wakeups and it's here. :beer:


----------



## Ac_EsS

19 MORE DAYS AND A 20 HR DRIVE!!!  Then the dogs will be released. I can't wait! I haven't been any farther than Detriot before. so this will be a first out to the west. Its going to be an amazing trip. can't wait to meet some of you! NOt to mention do some Pheasant hunting and upland game. Then a few :beer:


----------



## vizslaking

T_MINUS 9 DAYS BOYS!!!


----------



## njsimonson

It's 6:45 a.m. on 10-3-07...I still have 10 days on my calendar yet!?!

Don't jump the gun, VK!


----------



## deacon

3 days till youth season, take a kid out and get some work for your dog!


----------



## malspeck

Youth opens Sat but it looks like it may be a rainy day. How do the birds react to rain? I would assume they hold tight. Looking forward to see my two sons get their first pheasants this year.


----------



## deacon

A little rain might be good, delay them getting into the corn right away.

Any feedback on corn harvest???


----------



## Guest

nine more wake-ups! This is going to be the season for me. I am going to tell my grand kids how it was in the good old days. I can hardly wait! Now, don't get me started on the insane habit of the DNR folks of all our fair states having youth bs early opener day. What the heck is wrong with bringing the kids out like a lot of us were on the legit opener and have them enjoy it with their Dad and the gang? That is where the fun was. Not some day that sets them apart so they are not treated the same as a grownup. Who the h e double tooth picks ever thought that was a good idea? Maybe I'm all wet and more than likely this topic belongs somewhere else but gee wiz, lets bring the kids with us on the real opener and put us all on a level playing field have the kids experience the "opener" as it is supposed to be with all the excitment that we had.


----------



## deacon

r u dun, have you taken kids out on either the youth waterfowl and pheasant hunt?

If not I would suggest you do it. The benefits I see with the youth opener is the adult is focused 100% on the youth without and distractions while teaching safety and techniques.

Keep in mind kids can feel very uncomfortable with a gun at times. I have taken my son on the youth waterfowl for the last 4 years and it has been some of the best hunting experiences and memories for my son and I. I would not recommend someone take a youth with a large group the first few times out as the youth is pressured to hunt at the pace of the adults. Walking for pheasants for a youth can be difficult at times, we try to stick to small areas and I usually have him post for walk the edge of cover to make it easier and a better experience. I do and have always taken my sons on the regular waterfowl and pheasant openers but the first few years they did not carry a gun for safety purposes.


----------



## USAlx50

So we've only got a week until I get to start smacking roosters after i'm done doing the real hunting in the morning (waterfowl :wink: )

Should make for a good mid day break before a guy has to go scouting again at night. I'm sure my dog will love it as well.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Coulden't have said it better, USA except the real hunting is the rooster shooting. The Smelly goose shooting is the second favorite!

Should be a fun weekend!


----------



## Jiffy

Pheasant season opens up next weekend? Man, I better get my decoys together. And my calls.....


----------



## deacon

Remember no electronic calls this year. :eyeroll:

I can hardly wait. Best wishes to all!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

In all honesty has anyone ever used a pheasant call? I bought one last year. ONLY $5, and tried it it was sweet. Go out in the morning blast that baby and they start crowing. I also tried it in the middle of the day in a picked wheat field where I watched a couple roosters run into, and there heads popped up when I blew it.

Might be something for your bag of tricks boys!

That and I like to get my dogs worked up at home with it!!!


----------



## Guest

8 more wakeups! Deacon, In all honesty no I have not gone out on a youth day. My boy is now married and just had a daughter, my daughter just started wanting to learn how to deer hunt at 25 years old and I took her out the last two years (she is just not interested in the birds). My point is and was, My dad took me out alone and with my brothers in the 60's. He was an excellent teacher of etiquette and safety. We had a ball all the way into the 90's. No special day just for the kids, it was special for everybody. From the excitment in the cafes to the campgrounds. I still do the opener with my son and my friends. I would never suggest taking a novice hunter out with a large group too much pressure and too risky. I learned from the best (my dad) in a one on one. I took my son out one on one. He loves duck hunting, my daughter is a deer hunter I did the one on one teaching/mentoring thing with her. I just know everyone with a young hunter under their care needs to cultivate the passion whatever it is. I just do not agree that a special youth day is required to do that. I am sure it is a great time but I am not sure why it needs to be a different day. I guess it's part of the old timer in me. I won't lobby against it, I will just go on and do my thing and everyone should do theirs, as long as those are the rules, why I say, have at it. Maybe when my granddaughter is old enough to go, I will take her out for "youth day" who knows. So as long as you are teaching the right things, :beer:


----------



## Guest

108 hours for me. But who is counting!


----------



## kgpcr

Jiffy said:


> Pheasant season opens up next weekend? Man, I better get my decoys together. And my calls.....


*DECOYS AND CALLS ARE NOT THAT IMPORTANT. OF MOST IMPORTANCE IS A GOOD COVER SCENT!!!! I LIKE HEN IN HEAT WHEN CAN FIND IT. CORN SCENT WORKS WELL TOO. *


----------



## Ac_EsS

kgpcr said:


> Jiffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pheasant season opens up next weekend? Man, I better get my decoys together. And my calls.....
> 
> 
> 
> *DECOYS AND CALLS ARE NOT THAT IMPORTANT. OF MOST IMPORTANCE IS A GOOD COVER SCENT!!!! I LIKE HEN IN HEAT WHEN CAN FIND IT. CORN SCENT WORKS WELL TOO. *
Click to expand...

I USEALL THAT BUT I LIKE TO WHERE TAIL FEATHERS AND TALONS TOO THAT WHY THE COCK PHEASANTS TRY TO STRUTE THEIR STUFF TO ME AND THEN POW I SHOTT EM!! WORKS GREAT!


----------



## hitman

R U did you get back to your playing weight? This is the first time I have been on nodakoutdoors for a while and seeing this post makes me think you are my long lost father. I have been excited since January. I cleaned my gun 5 times and probably shot it once. I'm glad I went to private school because I'm going to Mott with rich people that own private land. Hurray me! Good luck everyone and be safe.


----------



## deacon

R U dun well said, I would do the same, the youth hunt is not necessary but I am able to use for exactly the reasons the G&F intended. It has also taught me that just to be along on the hunt is just as enjoyable as hunting. Should my second son take up hunting I can see myself just taking a camera out on the regular season hunts.

Less than 60 hours!!!! I think if my math is correct.


----------



## Guest

Hitman, If you are prematurely loosing your hair, I just might be! I did not make it all the way down but my guess is by the end of season, I will be there. Thanks for the motivational message. Deacon, My heart sank when I saw the response to the photo of your boy and the ROOSTERS! It was a nice shot. How old is the golden? Every 10429 views of this post over the last 9 or 10 months tells me, I am not the only one with this passion! Here is to all the pheasant hunters out there :beer: This is the year people. We are going to have a ball. Just please, don't crowd anyone out of a spot they are at before you. Even if it is the one you were planning on hunting. I know it is a dissapointment if you are not the first one there. Just go on and find another. Have fun and be safe. Goll dang, I just love this time of year, don't you all? And Turner, if I can find a way we will get out there! Three more wake ups! Can you believe it!


----------



## dogdoc

Just 24 hours 'til we hit the road for the trip north to Mott. I'm taking my video camera so I can record the ''Good ole days" for my 5 year old son. 
Good luck and be safe.


----------



## njsimonson

On the road at noon tomorrow, in the field in about 48 hours. Hooray! :beer:


----------



## Jiffy

DAMN IT!!! I still can't find my deeks............ :******:


----------



## JonnyVance

Less than 2 days to go!


----------



## R y a n

Jiffy said:


> DAMN IT!!! I still can't find my deeks............ :ticked:


They're over in the back corner of your garage under the coot decoys. Right next to where Horsager left his rat decoys last weekend (you know beside your pile of surplus guns and ammo cans of AP tracer rounds)


----------



## Jiffy

OH YEAH, right on top of my claymore mines........HEY, what have you been doin in my garage! :wink: :lol:


----------



## djleye

Pheasant opens this weekend!!!????????    :wink:


----------



## spoiler92

It is so close I can taste it! MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## lvmylabs

The Truck is getting packed tonight, and I leave early afternoon to pick up my brother. I can't wait!!! The Dogs know is too. It is her b-day today, and she has been sleeping by the door every night to make sure that I don't leave her. I love how they anticipate it just as much as we do.

Good Luck, and stay safe.

Jim


----------



## Ac_EsS

I will be in Ohio 7 days from now picking up my dad packing up the truck. Then in the morning off to ND!!! i CAN'T WAIT!! Abe My dog has been fealing it in his blood and the fact he has been getting a lot of practice lately!

Hey Jiffy they are having a sale at the 7 day store on base for Hen-in-Heat estrues. do you need some more I remember you said all the cock bird went absolutly nuts for it last year. i picked up a case do you need a case?


----------



## Horsager

R y a n said:


> Jiffy said:
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN IT!!! I still can't find my deeks............ :ticked:
> 
> 
> 
> They're over in the back corner of your garage under the coot decoys. Right next to where Horsager left his rat decoys last weekend (you know beside your pile of surplus guns and ammo cans of AP tracer rounds)
Click to expand...

There is NO SUCH THING as surplus guns as that would imply extras that could be gotten rid of. There are occasionally necessary backup guns, but NEVER surplus!


----------



## kevin.k

just sitting here i can feel and here that sound they make when they flush.....it gets me so excited


----------



## SJB

Can I shoot the roost?


----------



## deacon

SJB said:


> Can I shoot the roost?


Only residents can shoot the roost the 1st week!


----------



## bornlucky

It's 10:00am and between now and 5:00 there will be thousands of pickups full of dads, sons, daughters, best friends, business buddies, and favorite dogs and they will all be heading west to the land of milk of honey.

Coming from a guy who lives in rural ND where the population will probably increase fivefold in the next 24 hours, please be safe, be courteous, and have fun.


----------



## fishhook

Stop it...all of you stop it. Have a little compassion for those of us that can't make it out.


----------



## Jiffy

Ac_EsS said:


> Hey Jiffy they are having a sale at the 7 day store on base for Hen-in-Heat estrues. do you need some more I remember you said all the cock bird went absolutly nuts for it last year. i picked up a case do you need a case?


HELL YEAH!! That stuff works great! :beer:


----------



## Chaws

WOW! I'm so excited today! 16 more hours! I've had the mind set of shooting birds so much today that I took the dog out into the not yet harvested bean field behind my house to watch her work over lunch. Damn beautiful sight watching a dog quarter and flush a covey of Huns 

Everyone, please be careful out there and mind your barrel. The news of the Avery pro Josh Leger not making out of the field and to his next hunt really helps to keep you in check of the dangers out there.

Troy


----------



## big_al_09

ELEVEN HOURS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'M SOOOOOO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'M GOING DOWN TO MY GRANDPARENTS HOUSE TOMORROW TO SHOOT OPENER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR THIS DAY SINCE JANUARY FIRST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I CAN BARELY CONTAIN MY EXCITEMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dak

hunt'em up


----------

